# here we go, irresponsible pricks!



## Michael Murphy (Nov 27, 2010)

http://newsinfo.inquirer.net/349981/belgian-malinois-attacks-kills-girl


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

Shit like this really pisses me off. First of all, to the vast majority of people that do not live in the area it is not news.
Secondly these bullshit reports always have to name the dog breed, why?
Why not just 'dog kills little girl'
I feel for the family of that little girl and for the girl herself, this should not have happened, the owner is a FKhead and should be beaten with a frying pan, one of those good old fashioned cast ones, not cheap telflon crap you get these days.
Seriously, I have one at home, they are really good for both uses, you can sometimes find them in junk shops and antique fayres.


----------



## Jim Engel (Nov 14, 2007)

I could not disagree more.

The news media should report as much factual information as possible,
not self censor, because that always means slanting the news.


----------



## Michael Murphy (Nov 27, 2010)

i would prefer they didnt name the breed , because as soon as the "thugs" hear about a new "dangerous" breed they all want to get their hands on one.
i remember reading about a presa canario killing a lady or something like that, and then people jumped on forums talking about the demand for them from young guys is increasing and that their mixing them with pitbulls etc to get a bigger more aggressive dog

i dont even mention "working bloodline" german shepherds or dobermans etc to people i talk to , i just say german shepherd lol.


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

Jim Engel said:


> I could not disagree more.
> 
> The news media should report as much factual information as possible,
> not self censor, because that always means slanting the news.


Hey I couldn't agree more, reporting relevant facts is extremely important, the breed of the dog is not important. A dog is a dog, whatever the breed, breeds are just something we as humans made up. They all follow the same natural rules of learning and behaviour.
It's like saying that a dude that shot up a mall used a 'glock 18' rather than just 'an automatic pistol'. 
Makes no odds what auto pistol he had really, outcome was the same.
Crazy with a gun killed people, doesn't matter which gun he used in the bigger picture.
Piont is it wasn't the guns fault or the manufacturer it was the guy with the gun.


----------



## Jim Engel (Nov 14, 2007)

If the breed does not make any difference, why do we all spend all of this money?

And if the reporter knows the model and brand of the gun, these are relevant facts, 
let the reader decide if it makes a difference whether it was a Glock semiautomatic
or revolver for himself.

Those who want to hide facts presumably have their reasons.


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Welcome to what it feels like to have any of the so-called "pitbull-type" dogs. :roll:

While it sucks to have your favorite breed(s) cast in the spotlight with these things, I'd settle for the news giving ALL the facts without sensationalizing things. Put it into context. If the dog's part Malinois (or APBT or whatever) and part who knows, that seems relevant if you're going to mention the breed. The context of the situation is important. You rarely hear if the dog involved was teased, undersocialized, unsecured, abused, or just a bad representative of the breed left to its own means. Occasionally you hear the back story later on and you find there was more to the story. In this case? Who knows. All I see is a report of the attack and some speculation it was a trained killer based on somebody whose listed credentials consist entirely of being a village chair. Why include that if that's all the expertise he has to go on?

I agree with Jim that reporters should be able to report the facts. However, I have grown increasingly skeptical of their ability to report all of the facts and their context in an unbiased fashion, generally speaking. That seems like it should be part of their responsibility too.

-Cheers


----------



## Gerald Dunn (Sep 24, 2011)

are we for sure what type of dog it was or are we trusting the news paper :-\"


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

Jim Engel said:


> If the breed does not make any difference, why do we all spend all of this money?
> 
> And if the reporter *knows* the model and brand of the gun, these are relevant facts,
> let the reader decide if it makes a difference whether it was a Glock semiautomatic
> ...


the question is what the reporter "knows" vs. where his creativity comes in to write the words to fill up the page.


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Dave Colborn said:


> the question is what the reporter "knows" vs. where his creativity comes in to write the words to fill up the page.


True, because . . .



Gerald Dunn said:


> are we for sure what type of dog it was or are we trusting the news paper :-\"


I mean, it's not like they never get this stuff wrong, willfully so in some cases.

-Cheers


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

look at this beuty then:
http://mobile.onmilwaukee.com/living/articles/begelrottweilers.html

just lolz


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

Matt Vandart said:


> look at this beuty then:
> http://mobile.onmilwaukee.com/living/articles/begelrottweilers.html
> 
> just lolz


 
LMAO!!! That was hilarious!

"You never read reports about dachshunds or cocker spaniels ever attacking calves or people or little kids."

Man, I should send this moron pictures of my scars from cocker spaniel bites. My first dog bite was from a cocker. I was a toddler and still remember it. That bitch tried to neuter me. I have many memories of cockers biting the crap outta me. I had one lock onto my left nipple once and hang on as I stood up and tried to figure out a way to get the demon off.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Brian McQuain said:


> LMAO!!! That was hilarious!
> 
> "You never read reports about dachshunds or cocker spaniels ever attacking calves or people or little kids."
> 
> Man, I should send this moron pictures of my scars from cocker spaniel bites. My first dog bite was from a cocker. I was a toddler and still remember it. That bitch tried to neuter me. I have many memories of cockers biting the crap outta me. I had one lock onto my left nipple once and hang on as I stood up and tried to figure out a way to get the demon off.



Nastiest little Aholes on the planet. Also my first dog bite and that was from my aunts dog. She didn't talk to me for almost a year because I punched the little Ahole right between the eyes when he had my leg in his mouth. The good news was that he would never even got close to me after that. :twisted:


----------

